# Any guesses on due date?



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

One other thing I noticed a few days ago is that she seems to have a more labored breathing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you had a vet out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Not recently. She was checked out when we got her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on what I'm seeing in these pics, she's not that close. She hasn't dropped yet, she's still carrying the foal side to side. She doesn't look soft around the tail head and it looks like she's got good control of her tail still. Her teats aren't very swollen and there's no wax. Do you know if she's ever had a foal before? If not, then you can pretty much throw the rule book out the window, maiden mares are notorious for being tricky to guess.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have no history on her. Not even an accurate age. They guessed her to be about 11. Not sure how long she was where she was before we got her. She may or may not have been bred before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I do know that waxing can happen hours to a few days before.

I think she started to bag up about two weeks ago. At least that's when it was noticeable. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She may go up and down several times before she foals. And then, she could bag up like a Jerseymaid and stay that way. No real way to predict except for history, which of course you don't have. 

Here's a pic the day before my "Heffah-boo" foaled. She was HUGE. 










Before she's ready to go, your mare will drop down with the foal. Her sides will look almost flat (slab sided) and the bottom of her belly with form a rounded V shape.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

usandpets said:


> I do know that waxing can happen hours to a few days before.
> 
> I think she started to bag up about two weeks ago. At least that's when it was noticeable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They will have you tearing your hair out waiting ;-)

This spring, after our mare started waxing, I would go out a couple times every night to check on her. The morning that she foaled, I checked on her at 4:30 am and she looked just like every other day, so I figured "not today". At 6:30 am, while making my coffee, I looked out and saw her laying in the straw we had put down for her. I ran out, and Buckshot had _just_ been born. No change to foaling in less than 2 hours. 
Good luck.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's an update! No baby yet but she seems to be fully bagged out. I just checked on her and she had some clear fluid coming out of one of her nipples. 

I feel so bad for her right now. We're having a bad heat wave with highs in mid 90's. average highs are suppose to be in the 70's. She must feel miserable! I'll see if I can get some new pics tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the waiting game! There are (at least) 3 of us that have been waiting for that inevitable "any day now"... My mare is a veteran and has not bagged up yet, so she is not playing by the rules. All we can hope for are strong, healthy foals.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to our little group, I see you have already met Falcor. I believe our mares have all gotten together and decided to hold tight to their foals as long as possiable to make us go crazy. I hope our mares have not reached out to yours 😳😳😳!!! My hope is as soon as one of us has that first healthy foal, the rest will follow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

They ALWAYS drop them when you start wondering if they really are preggo. When your least expecting it, or sometimes when you go to the store or something, when come back you'll have a baby. Lol, be sure to post pics when she does drop!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

She is still sticking out at the sides but her rear is like jello. Very soft and spongy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sounds like it could be soon. You can check to see if her vulva is relaxing . and from the one pic, it looks like she may have foaled previously, comparable to my maiden mares, and the mares that have foaled. Hope she has no problems and that baby pops right out . A mule would be too cute !


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's the new pics:












































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Wow. Can't be too long with an udder like that!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

subbing hope you have a healthy foal soon


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome! Wow! I would say your mare looks pretty close! But I have been thinking the same thing about my maiden! MsLady, Falcor and I have been on a long roller coaster ride, waiting for our mares to foal. I certainly hope your wait is easier! Can't wait to see pix of your little mule/horsie!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I got home from work this AM, I work until 2:30 AM. Went to turn the hydrant on to water the horses. I heard a big crack, knowing that sound of a solid double barrel kick. I became real concerned because we have a 4 month old filly out with our mares. At 3:00 in the morning, there isn't much light to see what was causing the commotion and I couldn't find the filly. She was hiding behind the hay bale. All the rest of the horses were huddled in one area with their heads to the ground. I finally got a glimpse of what was there. A BABY!!!

I ran to get the wife up to help herd the horses into another area so momma and baby could have that area to themselves. Then I was able to get a few pics. I'll get more today when I get up (if I can get some sleep). 



















Edit: Its a mule! He must have been just born as I got off work. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! Looking forward to more pics of the little mule cutie!

** and may this motivate the other 3 "slackers" we have been waiting for!** ;-)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

YAY!! ready for more pictures!!! can't wait!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations! Maybe this will start a chain reaction and the rest of us will have ours soon 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, we had to call the vet out. He is walking on his toes in the front and on his fetlocks with his rear legs. The vet thinks he has contracted tendons in the front and stretched tendons in the rear. He couldn't stand long enough to nurse and mommy wouldn't let him leave her front end. Nursing doesn't work that way. We finally got some of her milk in him by milking her into a syringe and letting him suckle off that. 

It's going to be a long day or two because we're going to splint his legs and we'll have to help him get up. At least until he gets a little better. 

Going out now to get some more pics before the vet gets here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck! Fingers crossed for the little guy! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Awww... he is cute. I hope the little guy recovers quickly!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

hope he gets well soon! He's a pretty little guy!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's more pics. I can't get ones of him standing because I would have to hold him to steady him. 





































The vet made it out and confirmed that it was due to his tendons. They splint the front legs and wrapped the back ones for support. We now have to go out at least every other hour to stand him up to try and nurse. If that doesn't work, we have to milk the mare and feed him ourselves. The vet hopes that this will only take one week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh I love his coloring! Such a pretty baby!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. For right now his name is Rocco. 

We've had some people comment on FB that he's a zebra mix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Lol. I don't think he is, he's just got zebra stripes. My mammoth jack has those. And his ears aren't round enough. He's got donkey ears. He's really cute though!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Or at least in the first pic they look donkey... When they are laid back they look like they might be zorse... Hmmm.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Zorse isn't possible :wink:

He's for sure cute. You share pics with HHH yet? I'm sure they would love to see them!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooh. I can have him, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness!!! He is so freaking adorable!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Zorse is possible but highly unlikely. Considering mom is a dun eventhough those are pretty loud stripes I'd go with mule. Really cute baby no matter what it is.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Zorse is not possible as thee were no zebras rescued with the keifer horses. Donkeys yes, zebras no.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My QH has those same stripes and he is a dun. It's actually very common with the dun gene, some present more heavily than others. You might consider getting him out of the chain link fence, I can just see one of those adorable little hooves getting caught.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I also wanted to say that heavy dun markings on a mule like that isn't unheard of.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A zorse would not have the heavy cross on its back. That is a donkey trait that mules almost always inherit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Zorse isn't possible :wink:
> 
> He's for sure cute. You share pics with HHH yet? I'm sure they would love to see them!


I sent them a message on FB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> My QH has those same stripes and he is a dun. It's actually very common with the dun gene, some present more heavily than others. You might consider getting him out of the chain link fence, I can just see one of those adorable little hooves getting caught.


I know its not the best enclosure but its all we have at the moment. He keeps wobbling under the normal electric fence. Once we get his legs stronger and he can balance better, they can be out in a normal area.

Edit: The mare has the striping on her legs. It's just not as noticeable since she is sorrel. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mare isn't s sorrel. :wink: She's a bay dun.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Pics after the vet😞


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Mare isn't s sorrel. :wink: She's a bay dun.


You're right. My mind is not functioning the best on 2 hours sleep. Autocorrect is hating me right now for how many mistakes I'm making.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh poor baby. 

How long was the vet thinking he'd need to be bandaged?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Poor little guy 😞😞 I hope this works and he is better soon. Is he sucking any better this afternoon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Good news! Even with the splints on, he just got up on his own! He's still quite unsteady but he's trying to suckle more. I think that since it took so long to get some milk in him, he's still kind of weak. As per the vet, we are suppose to make him get up every three hours, try to get him to nurse and feed him 240 cc's of her milk. He takes it very well from the syringe but isn't very good at latching on to the nipple of the mare. We are seeing progress though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> oh poor baby.
> 
> How long was the vet thinking he'd need to be bandaged?


He's hoping that it will only take a week but it could be longer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

oh that is one adorable little guy!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> oh that is one adorable little guy!


Thanks. He is the first foal out of all the rescued mares to survive. I think there are only two remaining mares that are still due. I'm not sure how many foals did not survive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Omigoodness, he is too cute for words. Thanks for posting the pics. I look forward to hearing how he progresses!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

so sad! I hate it when people don't care for their animals the way their supposed to and it results in the loss of life.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Went out for another feeding. He stayed standing for quite a while and did get to nurse. More progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Another good feeding! And I could get pics of him standing. Woohoo!




































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

awwwhh he is cute. I hope his leg issues get figured out..


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

thank you so much for what you're doing! I hope he keeps gettin stronger and stronger


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He is just so farging cute!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I just read the post zorse not possible and took that as you couldn't cross a horse and a zebra. I wasn't familiar with the rescue or story behind them. Zorse is possible but in this case yes not for this horse specifically. Cute, cute baby. Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cutie! I hope he continues to be determined and nurses well. He will get better just to get the pink off!

I will tell you that my now 23 yo draftX had such bad legs when he was foaled that the vet recommended putting him down. The breeder casted him, similar to what you are doing, only I think she used PVC pipe from what I remember......and he grew up sounds and more that a great horse. Never a lame step until arthritis a couple of years ago. So I am really rooting for this little guy!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> I just read the post zorse not possible and took that as you couldn't cross a horse and a zebra. I wasn't familiar with the rescue or story behind them. Zorse is possible but in this case yes not for this horse specifically. Cute, cute baby. Hope all goes well for him.


The posts were regarding this particular foal, not whether zorses are able to exist.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's so extremely cute!!! I hope his legs get better quickly.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. Your story gives us hope. Franknbeans, its still done the same way. PVC pipe cut in thirds lengthwise, cotton, and wrap. The vet thinks he will be fine too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Good golly what a surprise and a half! I can hardly handle not knowing what gender or color a foal will come out to be, I can't imagine not knowing whether it would be a horse or not! Handsome little colt you have there. Lots of foals are born with minor funky tendon issues that will generally resolve themselves. We once had a puppy whose toes curled backwards up to his hocks when he was born. We just worked on stretching them every day and by two weeks old he was wobbling around with the best of them. With a little TLC he'll be doing just the same. But still, I can't imagine waking up to this guy one morning. I think I would be frightened! :lol: In a good way.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It was a surprise. I had just checked her the day before. She had not dropped yet or started waxing. So I figured we had at least another few days. 

We knew there was a possibility of having either a mule or horse. That didn't matter. Neither did the gender. We just hoped for it to be healthy and for it to survive, since none of the other foals had yet. 

The vet did tell us that it was not uncommon for what happened to his tendons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! He is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Any more picturesxD adorable me want him


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is just the sweetest thing I have ever seen ;-; I think... he wants to come live with me and Gator


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Our baby mule, Rocco - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Awe! Glad to see he's doing better!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Are his back legs still splinted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

No, they weren't splinted, just wrapped for support. We redid them yesterday but they came off. We were waiting for him to lay down but he was being a stinker and kept getting up before we could get close to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

What a *gorgeous* little mule baby, congrats!!  He's got some insane dun factor going on there.. best ventral stripe I've ever seen!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He is adorable! Love those primitive markings, he's gonna be one flashy little feller.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

He is cute, especially when he tries to crow hop/buck! We've been trying to get it on video but he only does it when we're not trying to record it. Such a little stinker he is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Errrrr usandpets, you're not posting nearly enough pictures you know. Just sayin'

He's absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Baby Rocco - YouTube

I had to share this. Too funny even if its at his misfortune.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Ahhhhh, I don't know if I should laugh or cry! He is sooo cute, but it's so sad too, I'm so confused!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't feel bad for laughing. He's done that more than once. The first time he got stuck with his butt up in the air and my wife was screaming "Help him! He's going to break his neck!"

The joys of babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I just saw this. Rocco is ADORABLE. What a great color! I almost did a double take with him, he looks so much like my mare's surprise (long story) dun mule filly. I sold her but she'll be a year old this month and the pictures I've gotten of her have been stunning. She has TONS of primitive marking just like your guy, but I think Rocco's are more distinct. He's going to be a real looker when he grows up!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone for the compliments on Rocco. 

Here are some pics from today, finally, now that I got my phone to finish uploading:

He has teeth coming thru!









Resting after the afternoon frolicking:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mom and chickens standing guard:









A nice shot of his back:









A good head shot:









Checking out the big scary green thingy:
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

awhh hehe.. the last one is sooo cute.. ..

Umm so do you think that once he gets the wraps off that he will be 'normal'? what has the vet said? sorry if you already said so.. I didnt read it all haha


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

He should come out ok after the splints come off. I'm wondering if he might need surgery or something else done with his back legs though. They seem kind of off or wonky but they might straighten out on their own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing about his back legs.. lets hope that he gets better on his own!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sometimes as they use their legs more and more, the tendons and ligaments pull themselves into position and end up just fine. Its hard to say just yet with him whether he'll need something else done to his legs.

When did you guys rescue mama? Is she bad about having her feet handled?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We rescued her back in February. She is fine about being handled and having her hooves done. 

I made Rocco a pack mule:

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

http://i1282.photobucket.com/albums...4390350C-137-000000A098C6ED93_zps94f5268e.mp4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww, how cute!! He doesn't seem to mind the saddle bag at all.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Not much bothers him except a hanging hay bag. He backs up to it tries to buck at it. It's so cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Usandpets, just so u know....I'm in love with Rocco. He is the cutest!! I love your daily pictures! Keep it up 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Update! Sorry about no pics yesterday. 

We removed both splints yesterday and had to put his right side back on. He was still walking on his toe. 

Vet came to recheck him today. We removed the splint and both wraps on the backs. He was walking almost normal! He is what is called windswept. All four legs bow slightly to his left side. The vet thinks he might straighten out on his own but the vet won't do anything for about 2 months. 

After we took everything off and let Rocco get up, he was full of spit and vinegar. He's hard to keep up with now!



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

He's one lucky little dude! He gets to have these pretty guardian angels watching over him 😉


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

What a little cutie! Love his coloring and markings! His legs definitely look better! Hope they continue to improve


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What an adorable mule baby! Soooo glad you guys are doing all that is needed to be done to get this guy back on track! He looks like he is doing so much better!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

What???? No updates?? How is our cute little guy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

His legs seem to be straightening out some. 














































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Update! We introduced mommy and Rocco to 2 of the mares on Saturday with no issues. Today we introduced them to the rest of the herd:










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

He is so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your mare looks in great shape due to your care, btw. I thought "zorse", too, when I started going through the thread. I've never seen such distinct stripes! My Red Dun QH has stripeys on his forearms, but you can't see them at all in the winter.
Keep that empty pack on him, so he knows early what his job is, ;D
SOO Cute!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a neat colour! I know nothing of mules; is it usual for them to have the striping on the legs as babies? Do they lose that as they get older? He looks so neat and is lucky you have taken such good care of him!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, today we worked on our first leading lesson. We had to so we could get momma out to grain her but he wouldn't follow. He was quite stubborn at first and really spunky. By the end, I got him to walk some what nicely down the driveway, with mom too. 

Thanks Corporal. We think she looks nice too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a couple videos of Rocco's second leading lesson:







http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1282.photobucket.com/albums/a534/raskrock/20130919_135458_zps59f4cf68.mp4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, it's been a couple weeks since the last update. 

Rocco went in for surgery to straighten his legs. Both front legs and his right rear were done. 

Eva, his mom, was having her teeth floated while there. She had a melt down when they took Rocco away so she got sedated. That was okay since she was already going to have her teeth done. 

Both are doing fine but have to stay over night at the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm glad they're both doing okay and I hope that his legs heal quickly.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for the little guy!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm with Falcor, praying for a speedy recovery! He is such a cute little guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. He has to have his bandages on for 10 days and be "stalled" until his legs grow and straighten. We don't have a barn but we built a lean-to last weekend. Then we took two kennel panels to keep them in there like an outdoor stall.

I'll get some more pics tomorrow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I meant to post these yesterday but didn't have enough time before work.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad he is home, hope he is doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

